# Crosby Dressage Saddle?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I am thinking of buying this saddle?

Black Crosby dressage saddle - Edmonton Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.

Is it a good saddle?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Crosby makes a good quality product. I had an old Crosby that I loved, but it had the hardest thigh rolls, it would hurt my knees. That one looks good. Kind of expensive, but I don't know what they go for. I'd look aroud a bit more , or offer them a bit less.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I won the exact same saddle on ebay a few months ago and LOVE it. I think mine might be slightly older but it looks just like the one in your picture. I can't quite tell if yours is black or brown. Mine is brown which is one of the reasons I bought it. I know, a little odd for dressage but I like it. I won mine for 299 so like the previous person said, maybe a little high, but it is definitely a good saddle. It took a little bit of digging for me to find a three buckle dressage girth, but I finally did find one.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I ride in an All Purpose Crosby saddle, my instructor bought it used.. but it's just about the comfiest saddle I've ever rode in. I love it.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

very nice saddle. I didn't see where it said what seat size and what width, though. THAT makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I e-mailed the owner and they said it was a 16.5 and black. Would a 16.5 be too small for me? I have a 17.5 AP saddle and I find it wayy to big! I'll post some pics to show you. And what should I offer?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how tall are you? are you thin or not? 16.5 is pretty small.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm 5'3" and 106 lbs... I'll post a pic


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some pics. The saddle I am riding in is 17.5.. It looks okay but I have a whole hand width infront and in back, thats why I think its too big.. Also it puts me in a bad postion...


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually mine is also a 16.5 and I'm 5'11" and 125 lbs. It fits me perfectly. I had to buy myself some 60" stirrup leathers but obviously that's where you and I differ. LOL! But going by your pictures as well as your measurements, a 16.5 would work just fine for you. It's funny how similar our situations are. I too have a 17.5 all purpose Stubben and it's slightly too big for me but it doesn't seem quite as big as yours. Yours is definitely a little on the bigger side for you. I would offer maybe $600 or so for yours. It definitely seems a little newer than mine and it's a soft ride which mine isn't. And yours includes the 3 buckle girth which I had to buy extra. But I checked ebay for Crosby softride dressage saddles and $600 seemed to be the range they're going for. Maybe they'll kind of meet you in the middle. I'm attaching a pic of mine as a comparison. Like I said, I won it for 299 on ebay. Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Is a SoftRide good? Saddles get soo confusing! LOL I have found a few other saddles that I think they are nice, I'll post them


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

17 inch Kieffer dressage saddle, with pad, cinch and stirrups - Calgary Pet Accessories - Kijiji Calgary Canada.

Dressage Saddle Collegiate 17" - St. Albert Pet Accessories - Kijiji St. Albert Canada. That one is a bit expensive tho..

And the dressage saddle (Pics 1-4)
3 English Saddles - Red Deer Pet Accessories - Kijiji Red Deer Canada.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

High Quality Stuebben Saddle 17" - Edmonton Pet Accessories - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.

This one too


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

You're finding a nice selection there. I'd pass on the Collegiate only because you're finding some other really nice saddles for half the price. The Kieffer is an excellent find in my book and a really good price. The Stubben is always a good find as long as you realize that Stubbens are known for their harder seats. Some riders prefer this. I truly enjoy my Stubben AP. But if you like the softer seat, the Crosby Soft Ride you found is the way to go and it would definitely be a good size for you. I would just haggle on the price a little. So my votes are the Crosby, the Stubben, and the Kieffer and not necessarily in that order. I'm glad I don't have to decide.  Let us know how it goes. I'd love to see a pic of the end result on your horse.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I like a soft seat  I do really like the first one and the Kieffer!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

What about this one?

17.5" Lovatt and Ricketts Dressage Saddle - Strathcona County Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Strathcona County Canada.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An AP isn't the best saddle if you are learning dressage. You will sit differently in the dressage as well. Women are inclined to spread out a little as we leave our teens so your best bet is to try the saddle out. You'd know in about 20 min if you like it or not.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

AP? See the hard part is I'm not sure if I can try them out :/ I will be going to school in alberta and need the saddle for my classes, I am just aiming for on the will fit my gelding when I come home. So I am flying out there and getting a saddle, I don't have a horse to try it out on.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I can keep an eye out down here, I gotta go up and look at some horses in Edmonton/ Red Deer for a student (also have a few events in okotoks). so if you see anything in the Cranbrook/ Lethbridge area send me a message and I can go and look at it for you.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you very much  My sister actually lives in Lethbridge LOL


----------

